# Bosc viv...



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello.

If i built a box viv 6'x3'x4' (LxDxH) could i have it split into 2 levels? Would s/he go up the ramp? Would s/he appreciate a second level? 

If i had it the entire size as the bottem level, and had a ramp on one side, would that be ok for s/he?

How wide are adult bosc's?


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

if your plan is to make a viv for "life" then thats too small but for a young one it would be ok for a while, 

the best size people stick to is 8x4x4 for 1 adult bosc

the bigger they get the less they climb so really i think youd be best off just making the adult size viv for a young one and adding lots of logs, hidy holes etc and reduce the decor as it gets bigger: victory:

adults are approx 8 - 10 inch wide when stood proud but ive never seen one measured so thats a guess really


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

A second level with a ramp however would be appreciated and no doubt used on ocasion, depends if theres any real "draw" to that are.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

What kind of "draw" could i use?

Does that mean i would need something to draw him to it?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Whoops, double post haha


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

We have a second story and ramp in our boscs viv, the ramp is made out of garden edging, so strong and wide enough for him to climb on, and ridged enough so he can climb it. We use the second story to feed him on, so he does use it at feeding time. It gives him an extra bit of excercise, and he will on occasion go up there.

Heres some pics :


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Amazing viv and bosc *H* How big is the viv and how big is the bosc?

Why did you only make the 2nd level that small? Just a general question (no offence lol)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yes.
and in the case of *H*'s bosc..the draw is food.

mine is actually similar in positioning, and ramp actually, only a slightly larger shelf, it too overhangs the water pool...the bosc has dove in on ocasion..his main draw to the extra level however is that its a humid area and it has a nice "view"


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

If i made the shelf half of the viv, eg 3'x3' would he just stop using it when he got too big?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

maybe, cant say for sure. 
the larger the second level is..the more of the first level that has "low" cieling height..which isnt good either so its about balance.
over all, whatever you do...6ft isnt large enough for an adult bosc.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Dean, on another forum you have said that 5ft10 x 2ft6 x 4ft is fine as he can build a shelf, why the change of heart now?

Here is the link to show it, it is the last & 2nd from last post's


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Tomcat said:


> Dean, on another forum you have said that 5ft10 x 2ft6 x 4ft is fine as he can build a shelf, why the change of heart now?
> 
> Here is the link to show it, it is the last & 2nd from last post's


no link.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

A Couple Of Oldish Bosc Pics - Livefood UK Forum 

there, sorry


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

from my post on livefood

*Hi mate.*
*Our bosc is in a [lhd] 8x4x3 so we have 4 foot height.... the good thing there is you can build a second level *
*up with a shelf for a largish area.... thus increasing useable space*

*lets do a bit of math...*
*8x3 floor space is 24 sq foot.*

*5ft10 x 2 ft 6 is about 15 sq ft*

*recomended for adult is [8x4x4x] 8x4 is 32 sq foot.*


*However If you, with the 4 foot hieght were able to put a shelf 2 foot[ish] up *
*and have a second level of say 2.5 ft long by 2 ft deep you have an extra *
*5 sq foot takiong the 15 up to 20 sq foot.*
*Which is much more suitable.*
*Many Boscs are not getting up to the 4 foot mark..atleast not for 2-4 years or so anyway, if allowed a bit of free roam*
*as he gets older I dont think it would be cruel or atall unsuitable to keep him in aviv of the dimensions you stated.*
*Get the bask right...get the uv.... get the water pool... get the diet right...*
*and yourl have a bosc that does very well im sure. *


The key here is...4 foot height...i thought you wer elooking at 3ft height? [just checked and you said 4]
ALso i said "much more suitable" and "not cruel"
i didnt say ideal.
I also said its only until or if it doesnt reach a full size of 4 foot or so.
The guy already had his bosc and has the means to improve it further as he goes.
If you do, then by all means go for it and you can always adapt it.
Like with our bosc viv..it is soon to get an extra 4x2x3 [lhd] extension.
Our viv is only 3 ft high due to a cock up by the builders and as such isnt tall enough to have a second level over the warm end where the bask is, but on the cool end, near the humid area it is. it could be larger to be honest, but i was thinkng if a 3-4 foot bosc only has 6ft length..and theres a second level.. he may feel cramped in all directions ,which is worse than just being a bit cramped lenghwise.

Its odd though, my post is wrong as our viv is not 4 foot high, its 3.
I must have been stoned when posting...not uncommon i must admit.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

But you said to me i couldnt keep a bosc in a 6'. 6' is bigger than 5'10!!

I can make it 4' high, i never said i couldnt, and i can also let him out EVERY day when adult.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

If you were going to build a viv of those dimensions(which i personally think are too small for such a big intelligent lizard) youd be be much better off building it so it could accomodate a 2' deep substrate(topsoil/sand mix). It has so many more advantages-boscs love to burrow,it makes them feel secure, theyre more likely to use the space burrowing than sitting on a shelf. Also it holds humdity better, the common mistake of keeping boscs(one of many)is that their enclosures are too dry. the humidity can be 0 under the basking site, but up to 100% at the end of a nice deep burrow, which would prevent any problematic shedding, which can cause discomfort and even loss of claws.

Im just trying to give the advice I never had until it was a bit too late


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks, Joe? lol

Yeah, i know about the digging and humidity. That was my next question actually.

WOuld they rather dig and sleep in their burrow, or sit and walk on a shelf?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Tomcat said:


> Dean, on another forum you have said that 5ft10 x 2ft6 x 4ft is fine as he can build a shelf, why the change of heart now?
> 
> Here is the link to show it, it is the last & 2nd from last post's


But anyway... my views are always mutating.. right now im starting to upgrade vivs sizewise and wouldnt keep a pair of beardies in a 4x2.
A lot of what i was having to go on is recomendations, but when you keep the reps and see them move and have the time and see how much they enjoy a run around the room you realise that bigger always is better.

Recomended size for a bosc is 8x4x4, so really we shoudl be looking at that and above, [extra level, nice addition] not ways to make a smaller viv suitable.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Tomcat said:


> Thanks, Joe? lol
> 
> Yeah, i know about the digging and humidity. That was my next question actually.
> 
> WOuld they rather dig and sleep in their burrow, or sit and walk on a shelf?


they would liek to dig and burrow when they want to do that, and sit on a shelf when they want to do that, 2 very diff thing, liek basking and swimming for instance.
As it happens, the guy who commented on that other thread i think did go that route, the extra level was infact an underground level which i think he uses as the moist, dark area.
Which is a good idea.
the 4x2x2 box that is going to be built onto our boscs viv is also going to literally be a dark box full of burrowing substrate.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

So, one minute you say one viv size that is nearly 6', then another time you say 6' is far to small?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

listen mate... firstly its not one minute is it? its months.
ive explained above that
A- my views on min size have changed
B- i said it wouldnt be suitable for a full size adult bosc, 
c- the guy who i was talking to was a lot wiser that you coem across, and wasnt looking to be told whats what, he had ideas [look at othe rthread son there] and was capable of upgrading if need be.

so...his viv he talked about with shelf..= much more suitable but still not ideal for a big bosc...which may or may not do for life.
in my opinion NOW, re-looking at it, it isnt..as i said..recomended 32 sq foot..his viv with modifications only 20..so way off... but his bosc was a baby and liek i say he had/has the ability to change it as it grows.

yours..same thing..likely wont do for life. and i thought you were asking about PERMAMENT HOME.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

why is his may or may not, but mine is likely not?

Or are they the same?


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Tomcat said:


> why is his may or may not, but mine is likely not?
> 
> Or are they the same?


he's already said his views changed since then ..thats not a new post on the other forum.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yes they are the friggin same lol
you dont know if a bosc you get will stay around 2.5-3 foot or hit the 4.5 foot mark.
You dont know whether the individual animal will be one who does better with an 8x4x4 or a 6x3x4 with a shelf.. or as soem people apparently have in the past had boscs do fine in a 6x2x2 with reg free roam.. you dont know.

But ive come to see that when talking about such a fantastic specimen as a bosc, giving it an 8x4 patch of land and making that as suitable for him as possible isnt too much for the little beger to be able to expect.

ALSO YOU AHVENT GOT A BOSC.. if you did have...and had the viv you describe id be helping you with ideas to make the most of it... but as you havent got one yet... im telling you as it is..its not really big enough and if you cant manage an 8x4 gert another species.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

if i let my bosc have his run of the kitchen and reptile room [the one near the kitchen] thats a total of about 30 footx 20 foot...and you know what..he would bloody ooooown it.
so yeh im leaning towards biger vivs.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

can you point out where i said i didnt have the room to build a bigger viv please?
No, you cant!!!

I am building the 6'x3' mabey even a 6'x4'x4' and am going to see how it goes. If i need to upgrade, then i will!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh shhhhh...
all i said is it liekly wouldnt be big enough for its whoel life... so you could have said "if need be i can build bigger" you didnt...you went thread hunting instead.

Good, you can make it larger if need be, you can add shelves if need be ,you can change things if need be..so why not get cracking?
also.. if you can build bigger.. why not start with a 4x2x2 viv for the fisrt 6-10 months, and then go right for a 8x4x4?

I wasnt picking on you or being more negative to you for any reason, its my opinion at this time.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ive just got another 4x2x2 actually lol

How big-a-bosc can that house?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

we had ours in one until it was 12 months old and a bit over 2 foot [those pics i posted in that livefood thread were from about 3 weeks before we moved house and he went into the 8x3x4 viv] but he was overdo for an upgrade defo.

if you get a baby, expect it to be ok for 6-10 months.
You defo want the bosc to be atleast bearing 2 foot or so before he goes in a comparitevely huge enclosure.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, so is 2' the max for 4x2x2? Or is 3 borderline?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

no 3 foot..as you can imagine...would be having a hard time moving around in a 4x2....think about it..


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, i spose. Are they active lizards?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

they can be...
they are a little lazy by nature, but puttin them in small spaces wont help.


a 4x2x2 is good for a baby, an upgrade is liekly to be needed in 6 months or so, depending on growth rate.
If this wouldnt be an issue then you shoudl go ahead.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, thats fine!

Will they eat veg? Or is it like beardies, some will some wont?


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Amazing viv and bosc *H* How big is the viv and how big is the bosc?
> 
> Why did you only make the 2nd level that small? Just a general question (no offence lol)


Thanks 

The viv is 6 x 2 x 2 and he is just under 3 foot.
The shelf is that size as when he grows out of the shelf he would have grown out of the viv and need a viv upgrade. The shelf is in proportion to the viv dimentions.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Boscs dont eat veg.
Did you say you had researched or not?

and all beardies eat veg im pretty sure. They can be slow to start when young but its an important part of thier diet/main diet when matured.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Dean, Would you use sand for a bosc? Some people say yes, some say no.

This sand -> Buy Children's Play Sand 15kg Bag. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I would use it in part of the vivarium.

I mix it with top soil usually for the burrowing substrate.
I would advise a small area,possibly nearer the area where you open the doors and feed, to have a non particle substrate like tiles, repticarpet or similar.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, ok. Makes sense so it doesnt all fall out lol. 

Do i have to mix it with top soil?


----------

